

Rumprun and Nginx unikernel working on KVM, Xen and bare metal - fcambus
https://www.freelists.org/post/rumpkernel-users/rumprun-nginx-unikernel-working-on-KVM-Xen-and-bare-metal

======
justincormack
Previous discussion yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9591795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9591795)

~~~
CHY872
Different discussion

